# Texas - All Over Printing



## jogador74 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi everyone. I am workign my way through starting up a niche clothing brand and was wondering/looking for a print provider in TX that can do all over prints.

Oversized will not work for what I have planned. My shirt designs reach from the very top of the shoulder and edge of the t-shirt collar area down to the bottom edge of the shirt.

Anyone local able to help? I'm looking to gather some information now as far as pricing, minimum quantities, production time, etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We are in Mississippi. Pony Printing is in Texas. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html


----------

